# bare shaft tunning help....bare shaft hitting 4 inches high??



## mdharcher (Sep 8, 2006)

check your cam sync and timing. that can have a large effect on arrow flight if it is off.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

cams are hitting the draw stops at EXACTLY the same time. I think I'm gonna try advancing the top cam a credit card width.


----------



## wcm250f (Dec 15, 2012)

At what distance are you shooting? 

Have you thrown on a fixed broadhead yet? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

25 yards and no I haven't tried a fixed broadhead yet, just ordered some in deep six and they wont be here till Monday of next week.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

mdharcher said:


> check your cam sync and timing. that can have a large effect on arrow flight if it is off.


That's the first place to look for sure, and typically it's a fix.

Keep in mind that all of the adjustments are interactive, and tuning is the process of taking a bow in spec (set up), and modifying that to accommodate your rest, grip, shaft mix, etc. Sometimes you need to step outside the box. Raise the rest a hair. Change timing top/bottom a bit. You need a process, and it helps if you write everything down, everything, and allow adjustments in cables and string to settle.

Don't have a solution as I'm not there.

I add a turn top or bottom, and see it it got better or worse. Raise the rest a tiny bit. Better ? Worse? 

It takes several shots to settle an adjustment. Don't make a change every two shots. (The season is still a couple weeks out).

Last ditch, a good mechanical.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

If your arrow is hitting high the proper adjustment for this would be to add a twist to your buss cable. This twist may make the cams slightly "out of time" but should correct the vertical difference between your fletched and bareshaft arrows. Easy way to remember the basic for bareshaft tuning are this, "The yoke moves your arrows left and right while the buss makes your arrows go up and down in flight" this is a little rhyme I made up to help me. Add one twist to the buss to start off, another if needed or remove half a twist if needed. As stated above shoot at least 5-10 initial shots (to settle the cable) before trying the bareshaft. If you have any other questions, refer to my bareshaft tuning results thread, good luck! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1746136&highlight=Bareshaft+Tuning


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

wolbear said:


> "The yoke moves your arrows left and right while the buss makes your arrows go up and down in flight"


Thanks for that one. I rarely touch the yoke for anything but yoke tuning (ala Nuts & Bolts), and the bus has always saved the day for vertical flight. Looking at my notes, I can see it does that, but I never put it together. 

Good thing, the day is almost over and up 'til now, I haven't learned anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

Had the same issue and asked nuts and bolts.. he said his bareshafts land with feild points out to 60 yards. His advice was to lessen the tention on lower limb bolt


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

wolbear said:


> If your arrow is hitting high the proper adjustment for this would be to add a twist to your buss cable. This twist may make the cams slightly "out of time" but should correct the vertical difference between your fletched and bareshaft arrows. Easy way to remember the basic for bareshaft tuning are this, "The yoke moves your arrows left and right while the buss makes your arrows go up and down in flight" this is a little rhyme I made up to help me. Add one twist to the buss to start off, another if needed or remove half a twist if needed. As stated above shoot at least 5-10 initial shots (to settle the cable) before trying the bareshaft. If you have any other questions, refer to my bareshaft tuning results thread, good luck! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1746136&highlight=Bareshaft+Tuning


This is what u need to do so put rest back where arrow is running through Berger holes and running level maybe 1/16 high than advance top cam you can do it either adding twist to buss on bottom cam or taking twist out of control cable on top cam if have drop away rest tied into buss untwisting the control is better option...

But before you do all that 2 questions is target at shoulder height and is bare shaft weight same as fletched? If not put electrical tape around shaft where vanes used to be to match weight. If its lighter its going to shoot higher


----------

